# Au Sable



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I'm heading up for the weekend on Friday 11/1 for steelhead, anyone else planing to wet a line? If so maybe we can exchange intel. I'll be wearing my lucky Cabelas hoody.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

What section? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

I'll be targeting steelhead, so the lower end, I should have been specific.


----------



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Well I have no clue what goes on that far down river. So I'm no help to ya. But I will be fishing the trophy waters second week of nov. Shhhhh don't tell anyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I haven't heard anything good, but hopefully we get some of mother nature tomorrow!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I just got a bunch of fresh coho spawn; I'll be on the Au Sable very soon :evil:!


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

quack head said:


> Well I have no clue what goes on that far down river. So I'm no help to ya. But I will be fishing the trophy waters second week of nov. Shhhhh don't tell anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I haven't been that far upstream yet, but hopefully the fish gods smile upon us


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I just got a bunch of fresh coho spawn; I'll be on the Au Sable very soon :evil:!


I tied my bags of king spawn the other day. Spawn, glow spoons, plugs, and my fly rod, I plan to fish every waking hour


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I'll be on the river all of next week, unless I break away for a couple days to fish a west-side river. Starting Nov 2. I plan to hit all of the water between the dam, and the mouth during that time. I was there a few weeks ago, and there were enough fish to keep me interested. :evilsmile


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Fishndude said:


> I'll be on the river all of next week, unless I break away for a couple days to fish a west-side river. Starting Nov 2. I plan to hit all of the water between the dam, and the mouth during that time. I was there a few weeks ago, and there were enough fish to keep me interested. :evilsmile


Sounds like my plan too, except I'll be up till sometime Sunday. Look for a guy wearing a Cabelas hoody, I'll share whatever intel I have.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

quack head said:


> Well I have no clue what goes on that far down river. So I'm no help to ya. But I will be fishing the trophy waters second week of nov. Shhhhh don't tell anyone.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Me too, pending I get a deer!!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Be careful that cabelas hoody don't make like a kite and carry you out over the lake tomarrow. Big winds coming tonight. Suppose to end before later tomarrow morning, and we all know the w-man is right on:SHOCKED::lol:


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Lol I know! I will be up there around sunset, should settle down by then, I hope. I want to throw some glow spoons at the pier before settling in.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll be over on the Big A this coming week, and feel my timing will be PERFECT :coolgleam...


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

With this nasty weather, I think you're right. Good luck!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I will be up there at first light FINALLY!!!!


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> I will be up there at first light FINALLY!!!!


Good luck, perchin when I get up.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Ralph Smith said:


> Good luck, perchin when I get up.


I'll swap you reports when I get off the river. Good luck today


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

The good, the bad, and the ugly:
Hit the mouth Friday night around 7:30 with glow spoons, nada, nor did I see a fish taken. Sat morning headed back to pier and holy cow. N wind blowing 30mph, rain with sleet mixed in! Spent 5 min outside thinking about it, decided to head up stream. Waded mid river for a bit before noon went 0 and 1 on spawn behind some zombie salmon, saw a nice fish taken on a boat. Late afternoon went over to Foote Dam, still more salmon there, heard a report about possibly a steelhead sighting. Dusk went back to the mouth, several fish taken on spoons, spawn didn't produce, switched over to glow spoons at low light, nada. Sun AM decided to go back where I lost a fish, big mistake. They were crushing them off the pier when I showed up around 9am. More than a dozen fish taken on spawn but mainly spoons, blue or green seemed to be the color of choice. Looks like I was a little early for this trip as from what I can tell, weren't that many fish in the river yet. I'll be back up in a few weeks.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> I'll swap you reports when I get off the river. Good luck today


Never made it out. Was a late one last night:lol: Heading out casting for eyes in a little while.



cdoj said:


> The good, the bad, and the ugly:
> Hit the mouth Friday night around 7:30 with glow spoons, nada, nor did I see a fish taken. Sat morning headed back to pier and holy cow. N wind blowing 30mph, rain with sleet mixed in! Spent 5 min outside thinking about it, decided to head up stream. Waded mid river for a bit before noon went 0 and 1 on spawn behind some zombie salmon, saw a nice fish taken on a boat. Late afternoon went over to Foote Dam, still more salmon there, heard a report about possibly a steelhead sighting. Dusk went back to the mouth, several fish taken on spoons, spawn didn't produce, switched over to glow spoons at low light, nada. Sun AM decided to go back where I lost a fish, big mistake. They were crushing them off the pier when I showed up around 9am. More than a dozen fish taken on spawn but mainly spoons, blue or green seemed to be the color of choice. Looks like I was a little early for this trip as from what I can tell, weren't that many fish in the river yet. I'll be back up in a few weeks.


Thanks for report. Novermber is here, time to start tossing them spoons Hope to make a trip up there soon. Good luck on your next adventure.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Fished up and down the Sandy today my neighbor lost a skip at 9am and I landed this beauty ten minutes later. Fresh king spawn white mesh. Not a bump after this fish.......


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Fished up and down the Sandy today my neighbor lost a skip at 9am and I landed this beauty ten minutes later. Fresh king spawn white mesh. Not a bump after this fish.......


Nice fish...Now, stay away from that hole..:evil:


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Fished up and down the Sandy today my neighbor lost a skip at 9am and I landed this beauty ten minutes later. Fresh king spawn white mesh. Not a bump after this fish.......


Nice fish! Where do you get white mesh from? Anyone try the colored mesh from arts and crafts stores?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Nice fish...Now, stay away from that hole..:evil:


Yea i second that ..

Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

cdoj said:


> Nice fish! Where do you get white mesh from? Anyone try the colored mesh from arts and crafts stores?


Get my mesh from franks. The arts and crafts stuff isn't soft enough. 

Lol where you been Todd!

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Ralph Smith said:


> Never made it out. Was a late one last night:lol: Heading out casting for eyes in a little while.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for report. Novermber is here, time to start tossing them spoons Hope to make a trip up there soon. Good luck on your next adventure.


Thanks! I will be back at in a few weeks, good luck to you as well!


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Get my mesh from franks. The arts and crafts stuff isn't soft enough.
> 
> Lol where you been Todd!
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Lurking Jay, always lurking. 

Waiting for the "fall call"....see ya soon


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Reel_Screamer86 said:


> Yea i second that ..
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
I'm glad we're the only 3 that know about it... :lol:


----------



## cdoj (Mar 14, 2013)

Cedar Swamp said:


> I'm glad we're the only 3 that know about it... :lol:


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Alot of people know that hole its not too secret! Lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Shift7609 said:


> Alot of people know that hole its not too secret! Lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 
Shhhhh !

OK, now there's 4 of us.

Damn, 8 , included Slodrift and Au Sable Steelhead...

That has got to be everyone.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Cedar Swamp said:


> Shhhhh !
> 
> OK, now there's 4 of us.
> 
> ...


Lmao im sure you and Shawn will be doing a marathon weekend again soon.lol

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Cedar Swamp (Oct 8, 2004)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Lmao im sure you and Shawn will be doing a marathon weekend again soon.lol


We're getting to old for those. See ya soon


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Fished up and down the Sandy today my neighbor lost a skip at 9am and I landed this beauty ten minutes later. Fresh king spawn white mesh. Not a bump after this fish.......


Did you have to chuck your rig a little ways, or just drop it in the water right next to you at that spot..........?


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Did you have to chuck your rig a little ways, or just drop it in the water right next to you at that spot..........?


The only reason I fished there was because my neighbor who came with me has a hard time getting around on foot. A fish is a fish my friends.

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> The only reason I fished there was because my neighbor who came with me has a hard time getting around on foot. A fish is a fish my friends.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Agreed! Not dissing your fish bro- I think I pegged that as a different spot that takes a little bit more walking and has multiple places to cast! Nice chromer in any event.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Lots of meat caught from that hole.:lol:


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Not a bad place to wet your line or warm up the casting arm. First place a mentor of mine ever took me and started this damned addiction! Gotta love it tho.

Tight lines!


----------



## Jere (Dec 18, 2009)

http://www.npr.org/2013/11/05/242354030/from-social-welfare-groups-a-river-of-political-influence


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Cedar Swamp said:


> I'm glad we're the only 3 that know about it... :lol:


Yea right, it used to be not a well known then Jon caught wind of it then everyone knows now ! ..
Sent from my N860 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

